# Question about a truck for sale



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Im looking at a 2007 gmc 2500 hd slt duramax. I haven't seen in person. It`s a 1 owner truck and it looks really clean. it has 330,000 k on it and he wants $7,000. Is that an ok deal ? I know diesels last but the trucks don't. Just wanted to know what peoples thoughts were on the mileage.
Thank you.
Mike


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have 400K on my gas powered van, runs great and looks good.

So it all depends on how it's taken care of....I wouldn't necessarily be afraid.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

New body style or old?

Things will definitely start needing replaced as you go.

As far as price. I had to look up miles vs kilometers. 187k miles. I looked at one at a dealership (classic body, before all the EPA crap) that had 130k miles. They wanted $30k USD. If you NEED diesel, that's your budget, and it has been well maintained, might be a decent truck. I'm not sure if I'd buy one with that many miles on it personally.

If you have a smaller budget, you might look into gas. You can get more truck for your buck


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

$7k doesn’t go too far into any truck these days

just curious, where is the truck located if they are specifying the mileage in kilometers?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> $7k doesn't go too far into any truck these days
> 
> just curious, where is the truck located if they are specifying the mileage in kilometers?


I just looked at his location:hammerhead:

I just saw the "k" in the post and assumed :canadaflag: and kilometers

It sounded like a good deal with that theory, but I bet it is miles. In which case the $7k sounds more likely.


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Its a truck for my son. 18 years old and just has to have a diesel . That's his budget , his money. I looked it up on kbb.com and in very good condition private sale its worth between 9 k and 14 k. so if its clean I might buy it. The truck is located in Ma.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

snowymassbowtie said:


> Its a truck for my son. 18 years old and just has to have a diesel . That's his budget , his money. I looked it up on kbb.com and in very good condition private sale its worth between 9 k and 14 k. so if its clean I might buy it. The truck is located in Ma.


Slap that boy on the back of his head and say "GAS"

$7k will get a nicer newer half ton.

If he HAS to have it. It will either be a nice truck for him, or a lesson learned. Here in KC, $7k for a diesel of any kind isn't bad.

The only person I personally know with that kind of mileage on their truck has an 04 Ford 6.0. He only still has it because he's paid for the truck twice in repair bills from the motor that he "wants to get his money's worth." To get to the 300k mark he's replaced most of the front end, couple gaskets, and a few minor things.


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Believe me im trying to push him into gas,you can absolutely buy a lot more truck. I would rather a 2500 his first year plus the lots are long pushes. The post said its a 1 owner in very good condition. From the pictures it looks to be in really nice shape. will know tomorrow after I look at it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> $7k will get a nicer newer half ton..


Dunno about that. Even on a half ton $7 wont buy much

That said, at 300k, hes pretty much guaranteed to end up with a huge repair bill that he probably wont be able to afford, and likely in the near future. But I have a 24 year old son and totally understand the situation. They are gonna buy what they wanna buy


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

snowymassbowtie said:


> Believe me im trying to push him into gas,you can absolutely buy a lot more truck. I would rather a 2500 his first year plus the lots are long pushes. The post said its a 1 owner in very good condition. From the pictures it looks to be in really nice shape. will know tomorrow after I look at it.


I apologize for the half ton comment, I didn't realize it was for snow removal. I was picturing a teenager saving up for their first truck.

I'm 0 for 2 tonight in this thread 

Never hurts to look. The owner may even have all maintenance records.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You don't get much truck for under ten thousand any more. But at that mileage, I hope the kid is more than handy at repairs. If it has never plowed snow, give it a try, if it has a plow, keep shopping.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If it's a NBS its a decent truck, mine just clocked 500,000km this summer..


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

ask when the pump, glow plugs, and injectors were changed last, if at all, make your son aware a pump will be @2000, and injectors can run $500 each....yes the fuel economy and power is great with the diesel

drive it, some of the ones i looked at seemed like a good deal and when i drove them, ran away


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Also start it up and let it idle. If it start puffing out blue smoke, or a lot of blue smoke under acceleration, may need injectors.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

As Randall said check for injector smoke... Or if you know a mechanic that can plug into it that would be worth a quick $100 tip to him... Able to kill and check each cylinders etc... This would really see if it's ok. Rockers and cab corners would be the main body issues on it...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That's not a lot of mileage on a Duramax and sounds like a fair deal if the truck is okay. I got 200K miles on mine and know a couple guys that exceeded 500k if you can keep the body together.

Yes as far as diesel goes you will pay more, you also sell it for more. 7K don't buy much of a truck gas or diesel for that matter.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Furthermore if you talk your boy into gas please leave the info on the truck. I'm very interested at $7K. For gods sake you could flip it and pick up a few bucks. I would be surprised if it's still for sale.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> Furthermore if you talk your boy into gas please leave the info on the truck. I'm very interested at $7K. For gods sake you could flip it and pick up a few bucks. I would be surprised if it's still for sale.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 183742


 That a hawk or buzzard? :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> That a hawk or buzzard? :laugh:


vulture according to the Google search I used


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> vulture according to the Google search I did


 Good call.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.auctionsinternational.c...2004-chevrolet-k2500-service-body-truck-93511 This truck has very low mileage but is a hooptie next to the truck you are interested in.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> https://www.auctionsinternational.c...2004-chevrolet-k2500-service-body-truck-93511 This truck has very low mileage but is a hooptie next to the truck you are interested in.


not sure if his 18 year old is ready to join you on the auction circuit, Fred


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> not sure if his 18 year old is ready to join you on the auction circuit, Fred


 Probably not but his Dad is looking out for him. Just a comparison on a GM truck. This is just a base work truck no fluff at all.


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

We pretty.much own it. He.needs the truck till wed. when his new one comes in then we will get it. It needs a steering box and a tie rod, new tires.and alignment. Interior is nice. As far as body wise the hood is all rock chipped with a crappy touch up paint job looks like it was done with a brush but there's.no thru rust. Rockers,cab corners, floors are solid. Bed supports.will need attention in the future. Paint bubbling above rear wheel well and a few small dents. I will have to ask about about the engine things mentioned. I did ask about injector replacement he said they were original.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

snowymassbowtie said:


> We pretty.much own it. He.needs the truck till wed. when his new one comes in then we will get it. It needs a steering box and a tie rod, new tires.and alignment. Interior is nice. As far as body wise the hood is all rock chipped with a crappy touch up paint job looks like it was done with a brush but there's.no thru rust. Rockers,cab corners, floors are solid. Bed supports.will need attention in the future. Paint bubbling above rear wheel well and a few small dents. I will have to ask about about the engine things mentioned. I did ask about injector replacement he said they were original.


 Give special attention to the rockers and cab corners and floor pans. Put up some pics when you get it. Good Luck


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Did you say if it is a 07 classic or a 07 new body style?

LBZ (07 classic) is very very desirable to many as it is last truck before All the emissions BS. 

I sold a clean O7 classic crew about a year or two ago. Gave 30k for it in 08, put 50,000 miles on it and got 20k back in 17...  that will never happen again.

Truck market is very volatile based on what the “trends” are.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> As Randall said check for injector smoke... Or if you know a mechanic that can plug into it that would be worth a quick $100 tip to him... Able to kill and check each cylinders etc... This would really see if it's ok. Rockers and cab corners would be the main body issues on it...


To elaborate on what John is saying here...

On a Duramax, you need to find someone with a Tech 2,

You will be able to command the rail pressure of the the CP3 (injection pump). This will tell you if your CP3 is good or on the last train to clarksville...

As John said, with the injectors, check the balance rates. (+/- 4mm3 per sec) is GM allowed spec.

I have seen very few LBZ's with bad injectors. Changed a crap ton of LB7's (01-04.5) and still quite a few LLY's (04.5-05), but I personally have not done a set of LBZ's.


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

It,s the obs classic. I got in touch with a friend that turned me onto a good diesel mechanic. Like I said the rockers, cab corners and floors are solid. The frame is cleaner than my 09 gasser with 43 k on it. Only rot is in the bed supports. And so.e bubbling on a fender so it's in nice shape.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

snowymassbowtie said:


> It,s the obs classic. I got in touch with a friend that turned me onto a good diesel mechanic. Like I said the rockers, cab corners and floors are solid. The frame is cleaner than my 09 gasser with 43 k on it. Only rot is in the bed supports. And so.e bubbling on a fender so it's in nice shape.


Thumbs Up


----------



## blong4life (Feb 18, 2010)

Did you wear a black mask checking it out? He’ll of a good deal! Goodluck


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry been busy. Seems to be a well taken care of truck. It was a one owner that's a union electrician. Happens to be my son will be joining the union by june. The guy said he would sell it for 6,000 because he's going to be in the union and the repairs would be about a grand. It was still worth the 7 grand because it was nice. It did have a plow that he his driveway and a rental house he has. You can tell it was barely used. The plow alone and is worth at least $2500 hundred so I think we got a really good deal. he loves it. It's loaded with options and everything works. I bet I could sell it for 9,000 easily, with out the plow.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

snowymassbowtie said:


> Sorry been busy. Seems to be a well taken care of truck. It was a one owner that's a union electrician. Happens to be my son will be joining the union by june. The guy said he would sell it for 6,000 because he's going to be in the union and the repairs would be about a grand. It was still worth the 7 grand because it was nice. It did have a plow that he his driveway and a rental house he has. You can tell it was barely used. The plow alone and is worth at least $2500 hundred so I think we got a really good deal. he loves it. It's loaded with options and everything works. I bet I could sell it for 9,000 easily, with out the plow.


So this truck, with plow, is still available a month later? Hmmm...


----------

